# Vape King Northcliff - This weekend open/closed times.



## SlinX (28/4/15)

Hey all! 

Hope everyone is just peachy! 

So this weekend is a long weekend.... again! Thus we will be closing on Friday at 13:00 and opening again on Monday, in other words we are closed this Saturday. This is due to personal needs and I am sorry for the inconvenience but hey we have tried our hardest to be open on every other public holiday this month, so I hope you won't be to mad  

Have a great week and weekend!


----------

